# plakat females for sale in nz??



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi does any one know if any one is selling female plakats or female halfmoons in nz.not sure if this is the right forum to put this in so if isn't could someone redirect me to the right place.Also does anyone know of anyone on aqua bid who ships to nz.(nz=new Zealand)


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Dont bother trying to import anything in nz unless you have $1000s and are prepared for maf to kill the whole bunch if they think something is wrong with just one of them

hm females will be pretty hard to find but theres a lot of people with pks.
Ive got some dragon marble pk but the girls arent ready to sell yet since I havent chosen who to keep, but should be ready soon.

Go onto siamese fighters nz. Most of us all sell our fish on that site and youll at least be able to see whos got what
https://www.facebook.com/groups/150909571710093/

Or try trademe. sometimes theres decent fish up there
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Sea...rch_suggested=0&suppR=1&z=16&searchregion=100


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks i don't think I would have imported anyway as the cost of shipping and the risk of them dying would have been quite high I guess.t I have seen a few decent ones on trademe the last couple of weeks although I might not be allowed to ship but well have to wait and see what mum says and id say it would be quite expensive wouldn't it.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yeah shipping can get quite expensive. 
It depends on the person but most people do around $40-50 to north or south island but some do $60 and over.
I think there are a few people with pks in the north island so shipping is usually much cheaper if you buy from within north/south. 

Also try asking on FNZAS, since theres a couple of people in Auckland on there that I think might have pk. I think you need to create a profile if you want to ask questions on it though
http://www.fnzas.org.nz/fishroom/search.php?search_id=active_topics


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

k thanks I saw some of your marble bettas on ur profile then on trademe they're awesome


----------



## ksamml (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/pets-animals/fish/fish/tropical-fish/auction-690959221.htm

saw this today


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Plakatmasta said:


> k thanks I saw some of your marble bettas on ur profile then on trademe they're awesome


Thanks  plakats are definitely the best type. Good luck on you search, hope you find a nice female!


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

Agreed I will probably ever only breed plakats if I breed at all.


----------

